# Take A Gander And A Guess



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

....The new Addition to the Cove'......

Any guesses on Species..?

































JD~:shy:


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

Brown mountain or black mountain tortoise? 
The thing thats throwing me off is the scutes are not reversed pyramided. Hummmmmm I just don't know. But coming from you its going to be awesome.
Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Brown mountain or black mountain tortoise?
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



Nope ...


PS:
SHHHH Kelly NO CHEATING!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 20, 2013)

Well of course I know. But I will let others guess. Awesome JD. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Well of course I know. But I will let others guess. Awesome JD. Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you Mr Kelly ......I'm very excited indeed! ... 


Bummed no one else has a guess....?

Mike ... I would have said the samething you did !


----------



## lkwagner (Sep 20, 2013)

Whatever it is, it's pretty dang cute!


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 20, 2013)

Melanistic redfoot?

If so, that's the darkest one I've ever seen.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

Is it a bolson tortoise from Mexico?

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## stinax182 (Sep 20, 2013)

a leopard, perhaps? i would love to see some "deep black" leopards! this tortoise is beautiful.

Sent from my MB886 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

now ... this is getting more fun! ...


Nope x 2.........


nope .....x3


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2013)

I have no clue, tell us already. Congrats. Whatever it is, sure is a cutie and love the color.


Black Greek?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol. Man it is getting fun.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

Man,I've been lookin online but can't find it . A yearling aldabra.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

tee hee hee .... nope ..... 


and Barb ... heck I had to stay hush hush for 8 weeks ... no way I'd let you guys have it that easy ! .....


Keep going Mike ... I like your style !


----------



## BodaTort1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Asian Brown and Leopard hybrid?


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2013)

A black Greek was the only thing I could find on line that looked close.


I tried to pm it out of him, and he's not giving it up. How about a little clue?


Asian tortoise (Manouria emys)


Bolson Tortoise, Gopherus flavomarginatus,


That's all I can find. Did I find the right one?


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: RE: Take A Gander And A Guess*



wellington said:


> A black Greek was the only thing I could find on line that looked close.
> 
> 
> I tried to pm it out of him, and he's not giving it up. How about a little clue?
> ...








Nope I already guessed all of them .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

Nadda ...... but I like some of the creations ... reminds me I willhave to look for an old pic .. I had an elongated male (small) that if left 
together with a large female leo .. during photo shoots or house keeping .. he would always try and mount her ... 

OK back to the game ... nope nope and nope .... 


even a small clue would be a dead give away ... 


actually one in that sentence .....


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like a leopard crossed with an Asian tortoise. Maybe black or Brown cross with leopard.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Neal (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice galop there JD.


----------



## Weldd (Sep 20, 2013)

Galap


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

Nope ...... No crosses.....




Weldd said:


> Galap



BINGO!******

a baby Galapagos tortoise (Chelonoidis nigra)


----------



## tortoise5643 (Sep 20, 2013)

Really dark and slightly marbled Cherryhead?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

Neal said:


> Nice gallop there JD.



Why thank you Neal ...


----------



## kathyth (Sep 20, 2013)

Aldabra. . .


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2013)

Elongated leopard? A black mountain and leopard mix. Okay, I got it. A dark cherry head crossed with a leopard Aldabra    hehehe. Okay, no clue, but your killing me


Are you freaking kidding me? No way would I have guessed that. Beautiful


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

Katy ....Barb ....are you two on dial - up?.......LOL 


funny I missed Neals .. first comment .... Forum is running wierd (lag ) tonight ...


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 20, 2013)

I was thinking Galapagos but was thinking that would be to big for the cove but then again have never seen the cove but in pictures so don't know how big the cove is .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

Barb , yes this is a baby Gallap .....which as it matures will turn all black ..


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2013)

No, not on dial up. I got side tracked in the middle of my posting and had to run to the kitchen and get my ice cream The gallops they showed when I was doing my search, sure didn't look as nice as yours. 
What's her name?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure yet ....... we have one name on the agenda .." Tyrone" ...
( from a song me and the better half giggle at ) nevertheless it has been a long 8 weeks waiting to finally have it in my hands. Felt like forever.....especially keeping it a secrete....


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2013)

That would be a cute name for a big tort.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh...my...mother-of-tortoise...I'm so effing J E A L O U S!!!!!!


Gorgeous baby, simply gorgeous. Congratulations!!


Sandy
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> I was thinking Galapagos but was thinking that would be to big for the cove but then again have never seen the cove but in pictures so don't know how big the cove is .
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



The Cove as it sits is about 1600+ SF. (21x80) with some room to grow a little . The reds and cherries are in about 800SF ....


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 20, 2013)

I had thought that was it, but i came in to late for the game, and i wasn't sure you had the room at the cove...congratulations are in order........congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## immayo (Sep 21, 2013)

Tyrone is a cutie!! Glad he finally arrived safe and sound!


----------



## Tom O. (Sep 21, 2013)

very nice tort!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow!!!


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE], & Aussies (@YWG)


----------



## kathyth (Sep 21, 2013)

Very cool!
Nothing at The Cove would surprise me!
What a great place!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 21, 2013)

Yay! Can I finally say that I knew this secret??   see JD, told you I wouldn't tell 

Glad you finally got your new Lil one and cant wait to see his diggs at the cove!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------

